# Authors worthy of God Hood



## Jukeboxhero (May 17, 2003)

What do you think who should be made honoury God.
For my vote David Gemmel; and Eric Van Lustbader.

Dont be shy now??? :lol:  :lol:


----------



## mattquarterstein (May 29, 2003)

The guy who wrote the bible, he's definitely a god. 

Hmm, there goes my sense of humour again.

 :roll:


----------



## Kimberly Bird (Jun 5, 2003)

*recommnded author*

I don't know if I should place this in here, but I wanted to recommend 
Louis L' Amour, The Walking Drum.  Louis usually writes westerns, but this story, The Walking Drum, takes place in the deserts of Arabia, with assasins, beautiful women, sultans ect...  It's a worthy read with nonstop adventure and drama.


----------



## Chrispian (Jun 5, 2003)

mattquarterstein said:
			
		

> The guy who wrote the bible, he's definitely a god.
> 
> Hmm, there goes my sense of humour again.
> 
> :roll:



Sure, if you want to be obvious, you can pick *Him*.


----------



## cdm (Jun 6, 2003)

ME! After all, I'm the only person alive who understands exactly what the universe is and how it works, plus I've got to be the best author in the world, not to mention I'm such a total genius.

Wait! A genius would certainly not want to be put into that kind of spotlight! Think of the responsibility!

Thank you for the nomination, but I'm afraid I must humbly decline due to personal reasons (not least of which is I'm a nutcase).


----------



## Jukeboxhero (Jun 6, 2003)

The guy who wrote the bible, he's definitely a god. 


technically he just dictated some ideas and it was holy ghost written


----------



## Chrispian (Jun 7, 2003)

Jukeboxhero said:
			
		

> The guy who wrote the bible, he's definitely a god.
> 
> 
> technically he just dictated some ideas and it was holy ghost written



rofl, that's funny!


----------



## Lunesse (Jun 10, 2003)

*guffaw*

Lesse.....
Tad Williams, Tom Robbins.

Don't forget the GODDESSES:

Gloria Naylor, Alice Walker, Ursula LeGuin.


----------



## lunastar (Jun 15, 2003)

God-

Anton S. LaVey

Goddess-

Jean M. Auel


----------



## debatertwig67 (Jun 15, 2003)

My Literary God (LG) is Kurt Vonnegut. Gotta love that guy.

I'd also like to nominate John Irving on behalf of my friend Krysten who did her AP author project on him. (guess who mine was on...)


----------



## northerain (Jun 21, 2003)

what about jonathan carroll????


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: recommnded author*



			
				Kimberly Bird said:
			
		

> I don't know if I should place this in here, but I wanted to recommend
> Louis L' Amour, The Walking Drum



Kimberly~

Don't feel embarassed by including this book by L' Amour it was an excellent novel, worthy of inclusion in the literary canon in my opinion. I haven't read that book since middle school. I may have to go pick it up again.

But for my two or three cents for writer's worthy of godhood, I'd have to include Pat Conroy, and John Jakes for contemporary fiction. George R.R. Martin and Charles De Lint for their work in the fantasy genre which is full of more hacks than anything of value. Stephen King goes in for a few of his novels, Green Mile, It and some of the novellas in the collection Different Seasons. I could go on but why wax poetic when you have no idea if anyone is listening.


----------



## Kimberly Bird (Jun 21, 2003)

Ah, someone who knows The Walking Drum.  I still love that book, as a matter of fact like you were thinking, I think I will pull it off the shelf and read it again.

Kimberly


----------



## Bartleby (Jun 24, 2003)

Kimberly~

If you like the epic scope of the Walking Drum, and enjoy L'Amour's writing you might also enjoy his Sackett series which follows one family from England to the Americas and tells their stories all the way through the Old West period. Not terribly complex stories on some levels, but good reading nonetheless.

For something more akin to the Walking Drum, you might try North and South and it's sister books by John Jakes.


----------



## Kimberly Bird (Jun 24, 2003)

John Jakes, I will check him out through the library.

Thanks bartleby  

Kimberly


----------



## amie (Jun 25, 2003)

My nominations:
J.D. Salinger - for the writing and the stellar personality
Jack Kerouac - I think every author wants that life...


----------



## MarkS (Aug 6, 2003)

Personally, I'm a fan of the classics. I'd have to say either H.G. Wells or Jules Verne.


----------



## kinetickyle (Aug 6, 2003)

I'll agree with Amie and say Jack Kerouac, but I read a biography on him and I wouldn't want his life...just his talent.

And, I'm gonna say William Gibson as well.  Things he wrote about in science fiction in the late '70's and early '80's are now a reality.  The man's a visionary.

I feel the need to include Stephen Ambrose as well, simply for the way he made history come to life in his books.


----------



## Gia (Aug 28, 2003)

I think Iris Murdoch and Virginia Woolf should be 

made God . Has any female ever equalled " The 

Sea , The Sea " ? I think not . Also, Sylvia Plath 

should definitely be made a Goddess .


----------



## hfox9er (Aug 31, 2003)

I guess no one has read Musashi, by Eiji Yoshikawa, or Taiko. Both books are excellente!

Also, Norman Mailer. And Isaac Askimov. I, Robot is engrossing. L'Amour is a methodical author.


hfox.


----------



## allen770 (Aug 31, 2003)

*I Hate to . . .*



			
				mattquarterstein said:
			
		

> The guy who wrote the bible, he's definitely a god.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## allen770 (Aug 31, 2003)

*OOOooo . . . Yes!*



			
				amie said:
			
		

> My nominations:
> J.D. Salinger - for the writing and the stellar personality
> Jack Kerouac - I think every author wants that life...



Joyce, Faulkner, Pinchon, Burroughs . . . Is ("has"???) anyone read(ing)Franzan's _The Corrections_? I am really getting a LOT out of it!

Sera',


----------



## Washer (Aug 31, 2003)

I know every time I contribute with a list, I change the names around, but trust me:
C.S. Friedman
Franz Kafka
Ian Irvine
George R.R. Martin (Wild Cards good too)
Tad Williams
Cervantes

But in a monotheistic culture, it of course goes to my main German man, Kafka


----------



## Penelope (Sep 1, 2003)

Victor Hugo
Homer

If any other of my favourite authors were made gods their writings would become less readable and be subject to 'interpretations'.  Becoming a god is a dangerous business.

ps
Washer, because you asked, I submitted a longer piece of writing.  This story is truly fictional.  The others weren't.


----------



## Gia (Sep 13, 2003)

Michael Wood ( a modern choice ) . I am

currently reading his book In Search Of 

Shakespeare on a very gloomy , sad , depressing 

rainy day while I am writing . It's definitely 

inspiring me and keeping me going at the moment .

Did anyone watch the BBC series of the same 

name ? A real creative life saver !


----------



## Guineapiggy (Sep 20, 2003)

Douglas Adams... his style was a bit weak and his grammar was bad but his comedy; the messages and theories he conveyed... fantastic B)

Who can forget 'The art of flying is in essence to throw yourself at the ground and miss.'


----------



## Fantasia (Sep 23, 2003)

mattquarterstein said:
			
		

> The guy who wrote the bible, he's definitely a god.
> 
> Hmm, there goes my sense of humour again.
> 
> :roll:


Cop out!


----------



## Lily (Oct 3, 2003)

F. Scott Fitzgerald, for _The Great Gatsby_, which I think is just about the best book ever written

Chaim Potok, for _The Chosen_- a marvelous book! I had to finish it in one sitting because I couldn't put it down

Madeline L'Engle- no explanation necessary.


----------



## Fadoin (Oct 5, 2003)

Fantasy- *Terry Goodkind* 

Wizard's First Rule is amazing, as are the other seven books in the Sword of Truth series. Faith of The Fallen, book six is my favourite book of all time. It includes all the right amounts of character development, action, religion, government, and fantasy; definitely worth the read


 Other Fiction  * Alexander Dumas * and * Jean Auel * 

I read the Three Musketeers in 4th grade and have read all of his books since; I love Dumas. I only read Clan of The Cavebear by Auel, but it was an incredible read, I couldn't put it down for a week.


----------



## anon (Oct 6, 2003)

salinger and steinbeck, nietszche was a brilliant writer as well (even if you dont agree with what he writes   )


----------



## Tertulian (Oct 8, 2003)

I nominate the venerable Frank Herbert for Dune.

There is none like it. It is one of the best books written. The sequel are not very good when compared to the original but otherwise they are ok.

Frank Herbert's son, Brian, has written a prequel to the Dune book. Very good for story continuity but not of the same calibre as his father's original. 

Others (avatars of the gods--maybe)-Terry Goodkind, H.P.Lovecraft, Anne Rice and Thomas Harris (for bringing us Hannibal Lecter).

thanks for your time


----------



## yad4u (Oct 23, 2003)

I have to nominate Stephen King for my favorite book "The Talisman."


----------



## veli (Nov 14, 2003)

I have to weigh in on this one.....Thomas Hardy IS a God. Dashiell Hammett and  Raymond Chandler are as well.
Of modern authors, I would nominate John Irving; his stories are absolutely fantastic.


----------



## The Admiral (Nov 14, 2003)

Douglas Adams.  (Who else could figure out that the meaning of life is 42?)


----------



## Sneaky (Nov 14, 2003)

Anthony Burgess for Clockwork Orange


----------



## goyanks (Nov 17, 2003)

Incredible book--I haven't met too many people who've read it rather than seen the film.

How about Bradbury--_Fahrenheit 451_


----------



## chameleon (Dec 6, 2003)

Wasn't Fahrenheit 451 also a movie, or am I thinking of something else entirely?


----------



## DL Ferguson (Dec 6, 2003)

Clive Cussler
Robert Heinlein
Robert R. McCammon
George C. Chesbro
Larry McMurtry
Peter Straub


----------



## Nazareth (Dec 6, 2003)

Gary Larson


----------



## Allusearna (Dec 6, 2003)

Robin Hobb for Goddesshood

Amazing fantasy author... especially her Farseer's series...


----------



## nilster (Jan 26, 2004)

homer- he didnt actually write he just told stories.


----------



## Fantasia (Jan 29, 2004)

He's told great stories but I gotta admit that I thought a lot of his stuff got lost in the translation, at least from the ones I've read.  I bet it was fabulous to hear him telling his stories.


----------



## Lucky19 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Lavey ?*



			
				lunastar said:
			
		

> God-
> 
> Anton S. LaVey
> 
> ...



LaVey? Church of Satan? If he's God then the world would be penis-shaped.

I go for Frank McCourt, his "Angela's Ashes" is unforgettable, even for a newbie.
The goddess goes to Anne Rice, i think ? Her Vampire Chronicles are legendary.

What? Too common? Whatever, i'm a newbie, remember...


----------



## Gundampilotspaz (Apr 26, 2004)

I can't believe no one has mentioned the two who REALLY ARE GODS!

J.R.R. Tolkien
Robert A. Heinlein

Well Heinlein was mentioned once..... not good enough!


----------



## strangedaze (Apr 28, 2004)

My vote goes to Franz Kafka. 

Someone mentioned _A Clockwork Orange_ back there, and I agree with that - Burgess does it for me. But I'm with Washer on Kafka.[/i]


----------



## Dragonscales (May 19, 2004)

Isaac Asimov
J.R.R Tolkien (Yes, I'm a long time fan, not just one of these people who've been dumbstruck by everything Tolkien since the movies came out)
Edgar Allan Poe
H.P Lovecraft
Jules Vern
H.G Wells
Mary Shelley
Raymond E. Feist
Homer (The poet, not from the Simpsons)
William Shakespeare
Wu Ch'eng-en (Chinese Poet whom is accredited with writing the legend of Monkey)

There is others but that'll do for now.


----------



## The Death (May 22, 2004)

Ray Bradbury
E.A Poe
Mertlich
Brough
Pack
Mark Twain
Isaac Asimov


----------



## Dragonscales (May 22, 2004)

nilster said:
			
		

> homer- he didnt actually write he just told stories.



Regardless his works have been published numerous times and besides which, I think he should count simply based on the fact that his stories, regardless of spoken or written, are storytelling of the highest calibre.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2004)

Henry Thoreau
Ralph Waldo Emerson
Ernest Hemingway
Dante 
Plato and Socrates


----------

